

Bringing technologies to mobile applications - briandear
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/07/bringing-technologies-to-mobile-applications/

======
rlalwani
This is a very good article - must read for entrepreneurs who are evaluating
various problems as the basis of their startup.

